# Berried Blue Pearl losing color



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

Out of the 20 Blue pearls I bought only 3 survived I dont want to get into the reasons its not my fault I did not make a mistake. The shrimps came in very weak so within a span of 2 weeks all of them died except 3 out of which 2 were matured femals n 1 male. I've transferred them them in a well cycled tank some 3 weeks ago. Their color slowly came back they look healthy come out to feed, beautiful blue color reappeared. 

Yesterday I found a matured female berried she always had pale blue color compared to the the other female. Today I saw her color was paler is it due to the stress of being berried. She came out to eat and argued as usual with the Bridgesi Apple snail over her Mosura tablet. Guys who have Blue pearl did u see the same occurence in yr tanks. I'm worred coz I've got only 3 left and don't want to lose them coz its very difficult to find blue pearl here.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

What are you feeding them? Are you dosing anything into the tank? Medications perhaps? What is your pH, kH, and gH? Make sure you feed them foods high in algae matter (spirulina, calcium, etc)


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

NeonFlux said:


> What are you feeding them? Are you dosing anything into the tank? Medications perhaps? What is your pH, kH, and gH? Make sure you feed them foods high in algae matter (spirulina, calcium, etc)


I feed various types of food like Shirakura Ebi dama special, Mosura, OSI n Sera Spirulina, White Pellets, Biomax No#3 for adult shrimps, once a week blanched spinach leaf.The shrimps fast once a week, no leftovers in this tank coz the Bridgesi Apple snail is always hungry I've started adding 1/4 tsp Shirakura Mimina Breeder for the baby CBS every alternative day.
The tank is 7 weeks old well cycled 32 litres fluval plant substrate, with driftwood+flame moss, Java fern, few crypts, 1 Marimo ball, Marisela Minuta, Sagittaria subulata, lots of ludwigia repens around the sponge filter. Other tank inhibitants r 2 nerite snails, 1 medium size bridgesi apple snail.

Nitrite n Ammonia 0 Nitrate 5 PPM Water temp. 22-23 degrees PH 7.00 GH 10 KH 5 I make small water changes 10 per cent only with RO and a small glass of tap water treated with prime. I add Shirakura Mineral CA 10 drops every water change.
I have experience with other shrimps like Blue tigers, Green Neon-Cardina Babaulti, CRS, CBS, sakura, fire, yellow shrimps never experienced such quick deaths. All this was very strange to me coz I made no mistakes. In my opinion the shrimps came in very weak therefore the deaths started within a short span. Luckily I was left with 3 shrimps 2 females n a male hope they survive.


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

A few pictures of the tank so u can see the color difference bet.2 female pearl shrimps the lighter one is berried the one with beautiful blue isn't
http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/6361/aquapearlcbs.jpg
http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/3362/aquapearlcbs1.jpg
http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/8...apearlcbs2.jpg
http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/7...apearlcbs3.jpg
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/2332/aquapearlcbs4.jpg
http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/5...apearlcbs5.jpg
http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/8...apearlcbs6.jpg


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Seriously, if your tank is stable who cares if the female is lighter in color? The offspring will give you a good mix, be happy that the female is still alive.

Fingers crossed here that she stays alive another month so you get babies. They should be bulletproof. If you want to really be careful, put her into a breeder net with a lot of moss. Make sure you feed her small amounts of food daily (single portion)

She won't get stressed since shes all alone, and no one will bother her.

Hope it all goes ok,

-Gordon

I'm unsure why


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

From what I see, she looks pretty normal to me. Pearls are going to be in varying shades of blue to sometimes a bluish-green color. Unless you see them starting to turn solid whitish, I wouldn't worry about it really.


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

The one who's riding on the bridgesi apple snail n arguing with him over food is berried but has lost color. 
The beautiful blue one in the last picture isn't berried she's quiet in nature. 
The two females in the picture with the apple snail CBS (had babies just a few days ago) and the
berried blue pearl r the most daring one's the rest r peaceful.


----------

